# Inconclusive Feline Leukemia Tests



## cms (Sep 19, 2013)

Hello all,
I'm having a hard time with this and hoping for any experiences/info - I've been trying to adopt a stray, I took her to the vet for her shots/spaying 6 weeks ago and when they did a snap test on her whole blood sample, the vet said there was a "slight" positive for FeLV (the FeLV test circle was lighter in color than the control circle, but yet not completely clear, if that makes any sense). Since she was uncertain what that could mean, I asked to do another test. This time they did one on her blood serum and it came back negative (the test circle was completely clear). Since there were contradicting results, they recommended I continue quarantining her from my other cats and come back for further testing.

Today I took her back in and asked for 2 snap tests again, since I was hoping that 3 negatives would outweigh the 1 slight positive and this could all be done with. It again came back "slight" positive on the whole blood and negative on the plasma/serum. The vets got on the phone with the manufacturers/labs, who recommended they do another 2 tests on "warm samples", and this 3rd time, the whole-blood came back even _less_(!) slightly positive (test circle was even lighter in color than before) and the serum was negative again. Since there's still a conflict, more samples are being sent off to the labs for the next 2 weeks where they'll continue testing and do IFA testing if there's still inconclusive results.

I've had 3 different vets working and reviewing these results and they all feel that the plasma being negative is optimistic, but they've never seen anything like this. In fact, the manufacturer said that the snap tests should always be done on the plasma (though my vets took issue with that considering that the instructions do not specify that, rightfully wondering what positive tests on whole blood samples done for previous cats could have possibly been inaccurate, which is heart-breaking to consider), but they want to do the tests themselves to see why there's any conflict.

In the meantime, the cat is very healthy and active, and I can't fathom having to put her down, which was the very first vet's first response to me when she came back with the 1st test. Has anyone else had experience with "slight positives" on tests before or what that could mean to get both positive and negative results so consistently like this? I'm really at a loss on what to make of this. Sorry for so many words, I hope it's somewhat coherent lol.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

I think she's negative and the test is just showing up weird

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cms (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks, I sure hope so. A coworker said that the slight positive can be an indication of an early onset of the virus, and that any positive is never a good sign, so it's been really confusing.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

I mean dk much about the tests or the disease but its not foolproof... and it sounds inconsistent to me... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

Dont they do vaccines for felv? Maybe its picking the vaccine up in her blood and confusing the test

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cms (Sep 19, 2013)

Great point, but the blood was actually taken before she was given her shots so it's still a bit of a mystery. Not encouraging when the manufacturers themselves say it's impossible while we're looking at 6 different test results lol! I was just curious if anyone knew how common/possible false or slight positives could be, but like you say, nothing's foolproof alas.


----------



## Ears and Tails (Jun 22, 2013)

We had the same thing happen to us with our kitten with FIV. Maybe reading this link might help you with your situation. 

http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-health-nutrition/200098-3-month-old-kitten-fiv-positive.html

I hope all goes well.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you Ears and Tails. I was thinking of that thread when I read this request, but couldn't find it. There is some good information regarding ELISA/snap appropriate protocols in that thread.


----------



## Ears and Tails (Jun 22, 2013)

It helped us at the time and I hope it will help in this situation.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm surprised the vet didnt recommend the Elisa before
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cms (Sep 19, 2013)

Ears and Tails said:


> We had the same thing happen to us with our kitten with FIV. Maybe reading this link might help you with your situation.
> 
> http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-health-nutrition/200098-3-month-old-kitten-fiv-positive.html
> 
> I hope all goes well.





NebraskaCat said:


> Thank you Ears and Tails. I was thinking of that thread when I read this request, but couldn't find it. There is some good information regarding ELISA/snap appropriate protocols in that thread.


Thank you very much for this and all of the links contained (and it's so great to hear your little one was okay!). I'm still learning the differences between FIV and FeLV, and it doesn't seem age is as much a factor in FeLV testing, but it's really encouraging to know others have gotten the "slight" light blue positives that ultimately weren't true indicators. Though in general, it's quite disheartening to see that the misleading tests combined with less well-versed doctors may be resulting in kittens being put down when they may not need to. My vet took issue with that as well when talking with the Idexx vet. Scary.



katrina89 said:


> I'm surprised the vet didnt recommend the Elisa before
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I feel like an eye chart with the various testing acronyms, lol, but my understanding is that the SNAP test *is* done with ELISA technology, no? I do know that the samples were sent off to the Idexx labs for in-house testing, and further testing of PCR and IFA depending on the results. It was just all of this confusion with both positive and negative results that seemed particularly odd, esp since my vets and the Idexx reps all seem pretty mystified.


----------



## Ears and Tails (Jun 22, 2013)

I know when we were leaving the Vet's office that day with a so called positive result we were very sad because the Vet and two others there told us to put our sweet little kitten to sleep. 

I brought this kitten into the family for my adult daughter. My daughter is the one who found this forum and made all the calls about this situation. I started to make the posts here and she proofread every one of them to make sure we got the point across correctly to get the right answers.

Now I can say we have a wonderful kitten who climbs walls, eats paper and is deaf to boot. Not to mention she likes to eat all the other cat's dinner and mine too, haha. It makes me smile each time I see Callie with my daughter. She loves to sit with her and play with her. 

I only mention this to you so you do not respond to the test until you are really sure it is accurate. If we had not we would have lost Callie and it would have broken my daughter's heart. We found doing research, learning things and talking to people (the people here know what they are talking about) paid off. 

Do not give up hope yet please. Let us know how it all works out.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

cms said:


> I feel like an eye chart with the various testing acronyms, lol, but my understanding is that the SNAP test *is* done with ELISA technology, no?


You are correct.


----------



## cms (Sep 19, 2013)

Oh wow, thank you for that. What an adorable little girl, and so lucky to have found y'all!

I have to admit, when I first took her in, the vet on call was a relief vet covering for the weekend/holiday that was not part of the practice, and her first words were about putting the cat (Mika) down or putting her back out on the street. I understand that vets must be pragmatic about it, but I was so shocked and saddened by the outlook she gave me. 

I did go back the following Monday to speak to the regular vets, and have been dealing with them since, but have spent a lot of hours (and tears) worrying about having to put my little girl down. She was a stray I'd been feeding that I was hoping to adopt once I moved from my apt to a house but she decided one day to move in ahead of schedule, lol. So it was extremely upsetting to not only be faced with putting down a cat I'd been hoping to give a new chance at life, but also fearing the (very minimal) contact she'd had with my 2 resident cats would have them at risk (she's been quarantined, but my guys are pretty persistent and have managed to sneak in while I was carrying food bowls, etc). So it's been a really trying few months, and I'd been hoping yesterday would've been the end of it, only to hear that more waiting and separation is needed, ugh.

I can't really consider putting her down at all, especially when she's so healthy and playful. And a total sweetheart! I've been waiting for a full prognosis before looking into if my shelter accepts positive cats or if someone in the area was looking for a single pet, because honestly it would be really hard to part with her. But hearing your story and others I've tried to search through in this forum is so, SO helpful. I really appreciate it all. Hopefully soon this confusion can be behind us and I can get definitive answers.


----------



## cms (Sep 19, 2013)

NebraskaCat said:


> You are correct.


Haha, thanks! All the letters get me turned around.


----------



## Ears and Tails (Jun 22, 2013)

cms

How is your little one doing? Please give us an update.
I have been thinking about you and hope all is well.


----------



## cms (Sep 19, 2013)

Thank you so much, I'm sorry for the late reply - I just got off the phone with the vet and the Idexx labs said she tested positive for FeLV again. My vet asked if they did both the whole blood and plasma tests, and they said just the whole blood, and did not do the further panels they said they would. 

Which is ridiculous since when Idexx was first contacted, I listened to them go on about vets should always use the plasma, never whole blood. And of course the blood samples have been disposed of so they can't do any more testing. My vet was pretty livid but since it's the weekend, he can't get a hold of any higher-level reps to explain why they did such insufficient work.

Anyway, so I'm going back on Monday so they can draw more blood and send it to different labs and veterinary schools. My vet is incredibly disturbed that no one can account for the different results from this test that is supposed to be the definitive testing for cats. In the meantime, Mika has recovered well from her spaying and is back to her playful, sweet self. Unfortunately, she's also getting pretty antsy to be let out of the room and keeps running out to meet my cats. So the wait continues, arghhhhh! Thanks again for asking - I was hoping to have much better news by now.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh what a nightmare! Hang in there!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cms (Sep 19, 2013)

To update, I heard back from the 2nd diagnostics lab, Antech, and LSU - she tested negative on both whole blood and plasma, as well as negative on the IFA! Which is a huge relief, even though they're all recommending I still quarantine her for another 6 weeks to test again just to be sure. No explanation from Idexx on the + & - snap test results either, but I'm very glad to have some hope to wait out these next weeks.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

This sounds like good news to me!
It's to bad she has to be quarantined that much longer, but if she gets you at the end of that time, she'll probably forgive you quickly!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

What a nightmare, all of this inconclusive test results, OMG! I would be out of my mind too. It sounds like the more thorough tests were negative though, which I think is correct. If she is a stray, isn't it possible that at some point she may have already had shots for felv and could that have caused a false positive? I don't know if that is possible, I'm just wondering if in all of this that was brought up as a possibility. Poor you and poor kitty, going through all of this, but it sounds like it's all good now. Thanks for sticking it out and hanging in there for this sweet kitty, she is so lucky to have someone so caring looking out for her.


----------



## cms (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks, 10cats2dogs - I think she'd rather get my two boys haha! They're all chomping at the bit to play with each other. At least now I don't have to worry as much when they sneak in and out around me.

Thank you, howsefrau32 - it's all been very confusing but emilyatl explained the vaccine vs false positive in someone else's thread:


> The SNAP test for FeLV actually tests the amount of leukemia in the blood, while the SNAP for FIV tests for antibodies in the blood - which is why it's not that reliable for FIV because if they've had the FIV vaccine, they will have antibodies in their blood. But, that's not the case with FeLV, since the test doesn't look for antibodies. False positives can definitely happen with the SNAP test, but it's just not due to the FeLV vaccine


This forum is so kind and informative! So there hasn't been an explanation, especially from the frustrating SNAP test maker, but hopefully the next round of tests will all be negative again (which would be close to 5 months of this!) and that can be enough assurance. Madness! Thank you all again.


----------



## Ears and Tails (Jun 22, 2013)

This is good news that kitty tested negative. When my family and I went through the exact same thing with the same test I came to this forum to get advise.

We were concerned about having the kitten closed away for so long waiting for the results of the next test. After talking with the good folks here we let her out under strict supervision and all went well. I really think it helped her a lot so she could learn how my family of cats worked at the time. It also helped with socializing her and allowed her to see how the her new human family interacted with the other cats we have.

By no means would I suggest you allow her to be an active part of your family if you do not feel comfortable with that but it worked out for us and we are glad we did it so she could be a good member of the family.

Also our set of circumstances might be a little different because this kitten is deaf and we thought it was important to socialize her as soon as possible. 

Let us know how the next test comes out. I am sure it will be fine just like ours was.

Ears and Tails


----------



## cms (Sep 19, 2013)

Thank you Ears and Tails. I've been debating their exposure to each other, especially since I had guests staying this weekend and my scaredy cats all decided to guard the closet together until they left. They were good around each other, but it wasn't their usual schedule/play time to really gauge how they interact. Poor Mika was so sad when I took the boys away again so I think you're spot on about scheduling time together. Did your kitty have any troubles acclimating to the rest of the house? I'm always amazed by how deaf or blind cats adjust so well. Thanks again for the reassurance!


----------



## Ears and Tails (Jun 22, 2013)

It is my pleasure to help you cms during this difficult time. I completely understand what you are going through. 

One thing I noticed with our deaf cat is her other senses have taken over as I understand happens in humans. She is very alert to what the other cats do. So if the doorbell rings and the other cats run away she does as well. I do not think she knows why but she lets them lead her in what she does. 

As she has gotten older she has developed her own personality. She certainly loves my daughter and will she on her lap or by her for hours. It seems to give her comfort. I really do think (and this is my opinion) that the other cats realize she is different and want to protect her. She had become a special member of the family.

For us it was important to allow her to socialize with the other cats in the family even before we knew she was healthy and we are glad we did. I do think under supervision it will be a good thing to allow your kitty to be part of the family. As we did, we never allowed them to be together unless we were present though.

If I can answer any other question please let me know

I wish you all the best during this very trying time of waiting to have your kitty tested again.

Ears and Tails


----------



## cms (Sep 19, 2013)

That's absolutely fascinating about her dynamic with the other cats, I love that she gets cues from them and they look out for her!

I've let Mika around my others for a bit now and then, she LOVES having playmates (I did always play with her and da bird every night, but I can't compete with my boys apparently lol) and they love getting to explore more of the house that's been closed off to them. I'm just especially mindful about their wrestling and keeping food/water bowls away. It's harder to separate at the end (she cries at the door which hurts so much to see) so hopefully these next weeks go quickly.


----------



## Ears and Tails (Jun 22, 2013)

The hardest part was when we had to separate them at night. We put Callie away and I think the other (3) cats were more upset that their new friend was not with them than she was. I know we were upset about it but in the end it all worked out for the best. Callie would also try to hide from us and make it harder to catch her to put her away at night. 

I sure do hope these next few weeks go really quickly and please let us know the final results.

This is why I HATE the snap test. It is agonizing to wait for the next test result.

I know we were dealing with FIV and not FeLV but it is still hard to deal with the wait time and not knowing what the future will hold. I wish you the very best in all this.

Ears and Tails


----------



## cms (Sep 19, 2013)

I've been having trouble posting but to update - Mika had her followup tests and she is negative!! We sent them to the second lab again and the IFA and everything tested neg but the craziest part is that I asked to try the in-house SNAP test that she always tested positive on and it was also negative! What a massive relief. No explanations on the contradicting tests but my vet and the lab reps feel confident in saying that she truly is FeLV neg at this point. Whew.

So Mika is frolicking with her buddies now and I can finally get the bowls and litter box out of my room haha! Thankfully they're all adjusting pretty well so far. I can't thank all of you enough for the help and advice you've given. It was such a rough experience but your encouragement really, really helped!

Mika surveying her new kingdom:









Cuddle buddies:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

YAY! For Mika and you! Mika gets to be a part of everything finally!


----------

